# Blizzard announces next WoW Expansion: Mists of Pandaria



## exangel (Oct 23, 2011)

> The fourth World of Warcraft expansion set, Mists of Pandaria, has been unveiled! Shrouded in fog since the world was sundered more than ten thousand years ago, the ancient realm of Pandaria has remained unspoiled by war. Its lush forests and cloud-ringed mountains are home to a complex ecosystem of indigenous races and exotic creatures — including the noble and enigmatic pandaren. Will the mists of Pandaria part to reveal the world's salvation… or will the battle to control this new land push the Horde and the Alliance over the brink of war and into total annihilation?
> 
> In Mists of Pandaria, players will be able to explore an all-new continent while reaching new heights of power on their way to an increased level cap of 90. In addition, adventurers can choose whether to side with the Horde or the Alliance as World of Warcraft’s first neutral race — the pandaren — and master the ways of Pandaria’s ancient martial arts as the all-new monk class.
> 
> For more information, check out the official press release, and visit the new World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria website for screenshots, information about the new features, concept art, the announcement trailer, and more.





Spoiler: Official Press Release



*WORLD OF WARCRAFT®: MISTS OF PANDARIA™ REVEALED AT BLIZZCON® 2011*

_Fourth expansion to Blizzard Entertainment’s critically acclaimed massively multiplayer online role-playing game reintroduces the mysterious pandaren race to Azeroth_

*ANAHEIM, Calif. -- October 21, 2011 -- *Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. today announced plans for the fourth expansion to_World of Warcraft®,_ its award-winning massively multiplayer online role-playing game (MMORPG)_. _Unveiled to a sold-out crowd at the company’s BlizzCon® gaming festival, _World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria™_ lifts the fog of mystery surrounding a long-lost continent that has been newly rediscovered following the events of _World of Warcraft: Cataclysm™_. The new expansion reintroduces the elusive pandaren, originally seen in Blizzard’s real-time strategy game _Warcraft® III_, as a playable race and adds a brand-new player class: the martial-arts-focused Monk. While exploring the mysteries of an exotic new land and advancing to the new level cap of 90, players will experience a range of new content and game features, including new quests and dungeons, group scenarios and “challenge” modes, pet battles, and more.

“Players have been asking to see the pandaren in _World of Warcraft_ since the game’s launch, and we’re excited to finally be able to give them a proper re-introduction to Azeroth,” said Mike Morhaime, CEO and cofounder of Blizzard Entertainment. “In addition to the new playable race and class, _Mists of Pandaria_ contains a huge amount of new content, and we’re looking forward to sharing more information about all of it at BlizzCon and beyond.”

In the upcoming expansion, players will be able to explore the long-lost continent of Pandaria, which has remained hidden from the world since the sundering of Azeroth over ten thousand years ago. In the aftermath of the Cataclysm played out in _World of Warcraft_’s third expansion, Pandaria’s heroes are emerging from their land’s lush forests and cloud-ringed mountains to choose sides in the escalating war between the Alliance and the Horde and to share the extraordinary secrets of their ancient martial arts. As tensions between the factions near a breaking point following the discovery of this new world, players will be called upon to explore Pandaria’s exotic expanses, make contact with its strange indigenous creatures, and unlock the world-changing secrets that have been hiding in the mists for millennia.

New features coming in the game’s fourth expansion include:
*New Playable Race -- Pandaren: *Adventure through Azeroth as _World of Warcraft_'s first neutral race and decide whether to side with the Alliance or the Horde.
*New Playable Class -- Monk: *Unlock the secrets of pandaren martial arts and do battle as a damage dealer, healer, or tank.
*Level Cap Increased to 90:* Learn potent new spells and abilities while exploring uncharted zones and taking on challenging new content.
*New Zones:* Explore the lush Jade Forest, treacherous Kun-Lai Summit, and other exotic areas of Pandaria designed for high-level characters, and uncover the mystery of the Wandering Isle.
*Scenarios: *Join up with some friends to achieve a common goal, such as mounting a defense against invading monsters, in a flexible new type of PvE challenge.
*Dungeon “Challenge” Modes: *Master the ultimate five-player time trial to earn prestige rewards in a new dungeon mode that will put your resolve and coordination to the test.
*Pet Battles: *Challenge other players’ companion pets with your own collection in a new tactical mini-game, and find out who's king or queen of the pint-sized battlefield.
*New Talent System*: Customize your character to suit your play style with the newly overhauled and improved talent system.
Launched in November 2004, _World of Warcraft_ is the world’s most popular MMORPG. The game’s third expansion, _Cataclysm_, sold more than 3.3 million copies within its first 24 hours of availability, making it the fastest-selling PC game of all time, and went on to sell more than 4.7 million copies in its first month.*_World of Warcraft_ is available in nine different languages -- with a tenth, Brazilian Portuguese, slated for release this year -- and is played in North America, Latin America, Europe, Russia, Australia, New Zealand, mainland China, Korea, Southeast Asia, and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.


For more information on _World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria_, visit Blizzard Entertainment’s official website at www.WorldofWarcraft.com. To keep pace with the continued growth of _World of Warcraft_ as well as development on other Blizzard games, the company is currently hiring for numerous open positions -- more information on available career opportunities at Blizzard can be found at http://www.blizzard.com/us/jobopp.









 Via Blizzard Official News



Source (News Summary)



Source (Press Release)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

JUST MILK IT!


----------



## exangel (Oct 23, 2011)

WoW, plus turning vanity pets into veritable Pokemon, plus PANDAREN MONKS AMG.

It's like.. all the things I said Blizzard would have to do to get my attention back to WoW... they were logging it when I was bitching before I quit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

I think that they are trying to drive the hardcore WoW players away from WoW and over to Diablo III by making this expansion, while at the same time, giving the "young WoW crowd" what they want: Pandas.


----------



## exangel (Oct 23, 2011)

They're trying to cash in on that older crowd that may be exiting though.
The splash screen for World of Warcraft's website shows a temporary promo they are running: Prepay WoW sub for 12 months and Get Diablo III full version free! And BONUS! a free awesome flying mount for all the toons you ever make on the whole Battle.net account.

Oh.  also guaranteed participation in the closed Beta for the Pandaria expansion.


----------



## Lushay (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh look it's kung fu panda.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 23, 2011)

I wish Blizzard would let it rest already. They keep sending me e-mails.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks horrible, Glad I quit after the first teir of Cata.


----------



## exangel (Oct 23, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Looks horrible, Glad I quit after the first teir of Cata.


That's when I quit (the most recent time).  But I've always wanted to play a Monk class.  Not necessarily as a Pandaren though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

will jack black be in it?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 23, 2011)

A Person from my Current Gaming clan quit WoW and sold his account as soon as he received this piece of information :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

smart choice now he can get back to REAL life!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> smart choice now he can get back to REAL life!



I'm not sure if that's a joke or not but allot of WoW Players can spend hundreds of dollars on the game and still have a Normal financially stable life with a Hot Girl Friend and even children. Stereotypes will be Stereotypes.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 23, 2011)

Spoiler: 










I know I'm not being original anymore, but I just had to.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > smart choice now he can get back to REAL life!
> ...








girlfriend huh this is what happens if you have a g/f and play this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l99nfgols4E&feature=like-suggest&list=UL


----------



## Jolan (Oct 23, 2011)

NGHT, why....I stopped wow after Cataclysm was announced, but Pandaren....they're everything I've wanted since WoW was announced ;-;


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Actually that obviously doesn't happen to everyone who plays WoW and has a Girlfriend. Out of the Thousands of players who play that game you can't expect everyone to be completely "normal".

I'm trying to mainly say that just because people play WoW doesn't mean they don't have lives and it doesn't mean they can't be successful. Like I said before Stereotypes will be Stereotypes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

but you still waste hundreds of dollars on a stupid game and there's way better MMOS out there better than wow with far better gameplay and their all free don't you realize your blizzards puppets?  

--- end of line ---


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> but you still waste hundreds of dollars on a stupid game and there's way better MMOS out there better than wow with far better gameplay and their all free don't you realize your blizzards puppets?



That's just your opinion though, have you even played WoW?
Most people I know that hate WoW have never played, claim it sucks time/lives but isn't it the same for most games of a large scale?
Many people take the weekend off work/school to play CoD multiplayer, etc, upon launch.
I'm not saying I agree with everything Blizzard do (unnessary nerfing content for example) but it does offer extremely good value for money even if you only play by yourself, which is possible.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 23, 2011)

The game has jumped the fucking shark.

It's time people, if you are STILL playing this game know this, gaming society is laughing AT you. That's right, your game is pathetic.

It's time for Christ's sake, let it die, move the fuck on.

When my son ditched this game, it was VERY clear it was over. He nearly lived ate and breathed his game. Now he laughs at WOW players.

Pay to play this game? Not fucking likely. That game has become a joke, a bad joke.

Forums that waste space on a WOW specific forum sub section are just showing how dated the community is on them.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice it seem at least more interesting than the last one


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 23, 2011)

LoL the amount of haters from gamers themselves  just amazing haha There's dropping interesnt, and there's hating, if you ask me, people who are hating are usually jealous or sad people. Stop hating.
This game is one of the only games alive that can hold on for so long and still be fun - How many games do you know people playing for years?
Blizzard has done a wonderful job creating an ultimate game. of course people will drop from it eventually, no game will last forever, but this game lasted the longest. I DOUBT people spent that many hours on any other game and that many people.
Stop hating  This game is piece of art.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 23, 2011)

Why play WoW when Diablo III is around the corner anyway.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 23, 2011)

Coming to WoW this Winter 2029...

The Bane of Andy'sRoom-itar

Introducing the new "Toy" race
New classes include:
- Cowboy Sheriff
- Space Adventurer
- Sheep Herder
- Potato-shaped face morpher
- Sissy Dinosaur
and many more...

Explore the new continent Andy'sRoom-itar and find a way to save your race from extinction...


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 23, 2011)

I gave up on wow after a 14 day trial. They than started calling my house phone and emailing me constantly to log back or they were going to sue me for sailing cash in their game, something I never did. This went on for months til i got a court order for them to stop.

The reason i hate wow and didn't brother after the 14 days is, the asshol*s 15- spamming the chat and curse you out when u ask a simple question. The rude f*cks of wow can keep their retarded virtual home.


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 23, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> I gave up on wow after a 14 day trial. They than started calling my house phone and emailing me constantly to log back or they were going to sue me for sailing cash in their game, something I never did. This went on for months til i got a court order for them to stop.
> 
> The reason i hate wow and didn't brother after the 14 days is, the asshol*s 15- spamming the chat and curse you out when u ask a simple question. The rude f*cks of wow can keep their retarded virtual home.



For me , this sounds like another hater. Sorry but dont believe your story mate. Besides the fact that when I left for a year the game, they did nothing to bother me, after I played for months, and doubtly they will put any effort into someone who just tried the trial.
Second thing is, I have no idea what you're talking about... seriosuly lol asshol*s 15 chat and curse you? I remember people helping me out when i had problems at start, again, sounds like a lie from a hater.

My only conclusion is : Haters gonna Hate 

Only a stupid kid will believe your story mate


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stupid rude 15 year old punks are the people who mostly play wow.

They didn't brother u caused u paid them money. There was an article about them bothering people who only did the trial. I'm not about to dig through for a years old article. Don't believe, that's your problem.

If you enjoy wow, good for you. The rude punks chased me away before i could even give it a good go. I'm not going back either way because of what blizzard did to me and the rude punks. No hate, just pure bias caused by a bad experiance with the game and devs/pubs.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally I never liked WoW, but even so... Isn't this like... way too many expansions already?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 23, 2011)

Unless Jack Black voices a panda, I'll never be interested.

I've never really played MMOs outside of Runescape when I was a kid and Guild Wars, but $15/month in a world full of good F2P MMOs and games seems ridiculous. If I have a good computer but the time of Guild Wars 2, I'll buy that shit immediately.


----------



## Devante (Oct 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/xPk1X_7J23k

I'm drunk on panda mystery.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 23, 2011)

crystal107 said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on wow after a 14 day trial. They than started calling my house phone and emailing me constantly to log back or they were going to sue me for sailing cash in their game, something I never did. This went on for months til i got a court order for them to stop.
> ...



Stop being a fanboy, damnit.  Your argument "Haters gonna hate", actually using that for anything at all, is fucking stupid.  World of Warcraft is a subpar MMO with absolutely nothing special.  Maybe it had something when it came out, but it doesn't now.  All it is is milking itself for Blizzard to keep making easy money.  And yes, I've played WoW before, and there was absolutely nothing interesting in it.  The character designs are shitty at best, and the gameplay is glorified. 

Take your fanboy ass out of here, please.


----------



## exangel (Oct 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Personally I never liked WoW, but even so... Isn't this like... way too many expansions already?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> but you still waste hundreds of dollars on a stupid game and there's way better MMOS out there better than wow with far better gameplay and their all free don't you realize your blizzards puppets?
> 
> --- end of line ---



I agree with you that's why all I did was play the WoW demo, and it's not just the game-play that makes MMO's...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 23, 2011)

MMORPG - When players become like drones with no compassion to gain.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 23, 2011)

I have never played an MMO for the same reason I abhor playing FPS online.  I hate people and everything about them.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously, guys...  Help me out here...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Im excited as hell for this expansion.
Even though I am not currently paying for the game,
my neighbour will let me check it out and if I like it enough I might even start paying for it.
Anyway, like I said before I am overly excited for a panda race with the monk class.
;3


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2011)

My flatmate has let me start a character on his account, so if you see a Blood Elf Paladin running around dressed as much like Link as being level 8 will allow, going by the name of Helpimonfire, gimme a wave. Can't honestly say I'm excited about this though. The whole panda aspect just shows a lack of originality if you ask me. They saw Kung Fu Panda, it was a reasonably popular film, so they'd just do that. And given that WOW seems to be just clicking on things until they die then asking someone very surprised what to click on next, original enemy and character designs were all that held any interest for me at all.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 24, 2011)

Leave WoW alone.

The house-bound, socially inept and maladjusted need somewhere to meet.

Let them have their giant pandas and leave them in peace. God knows that's what they want. Isolation.


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 24, 2011)

exangel said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I never liked WoW, but even so... Isn't this like... way too many expansions already?


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure about Warcraft or Warcraft 2, but Warcraft 3 had Pandarians, which was quite a while before Kung-fu Panda.


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 24, 2011)

Apex said:


> Not sure about Warcraft or Warcraft 2, but Warcraft 3 had Pandarians, which was quite a while before Kung-fu Panda.



Haha, well seems like blizzard invented kung fu panda


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 24, 2011)

I have all warcraft games except wow (yeah, I dislike wow, give me back my awesome strategy warcraft games), and I don't remember any Pandarians on warcraft 3... http://classic.battl...ar3/races.shtml

I only remember those 4...

There was this however: http://classic.battle.net/war3/neutral/pandarenbrewmaster.shtml
But he wasnt a monk..


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 24, 2011)

crystal107 said:


> LoL the amount of haters from gamers themselves  just amazing haha There's dropping interesnt, and there's hating, if you ask me, people who are hating are usually jealous or sad people. Stop hating.
> This game is one of the only games alive that can hold on for so long and still be fun - How many games do you know people playing for years?
> Blizzard has done a wonderful job creating an ultimate game. of course people will drop from it eventually, no game will last forever, but this game lasted the longest. I DOUBT people spent that many hours on any other game and that many people.
> Stop hating  This game is piece of art.



Actually, Steel Panthers since 97, Close Combat is so strong it was rebuilt and resold recently and it hails from the 90s. Combat Mission. Heroes of Might and Magic 3 is still going strong in spite of people trying to kill it with Heroes of Might and Magic 4 5 and now 6.
The board game Advanced Squad Leader still retails for THOUSANDS of dollars since the 90s and it's just a board game.

There are PLENTY of games that have outlasted by several years actually.

Like I said, the game has jumped the shark. Those refusing to let it bow out gracefully are really just idiots with cash. And Blizzard is ok milking idiots.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like absolute garbage. Played for 4 and a half years, Cataclysm was the turning point of the game for me, and Wrath of the Lich King dragged the game down rather badly as it was. I quit officially, can't bear dealing with the casual attitude Blizzard has been putting into the game the last 3 years, this is just proving where they want to target their audience appeal. Sorry but pandas and some random ass storyline when the Emerald Dream and various other stories have yet to be wrapped up.

I will go play Diablo 3 and Star Craft 2: Heart of the Swarm.



chartube12 said:


> I gave up on wow after a 14 day trial. They than started calling my house phone and emailing me constantly to log back or they were going to sue me for sailing cash in their game, something I never did. This went on for months til i got a court order for them to stop.
> 
> The reason i hate wow and didn't brother after the 14 days is, the asshol*s 15- spamming the chat and curse you out when u ask a simple question. The rude f*cks of wow can keep their retarded virtual home.



I smell absolute bullshit, steaming bullshit even. You can't trade items or gold on a trial, hell you can't even chat with anyone privately. Not to mention Blizzard never calls anyone nor do they threaten to sue anyone unless they suspect you are the developer of botting software.



Bladexdsl said:


> but you still waste hundreds of dollars on a stupid game and there's way better MMOS out there better than wow with far better gameplay and their all free don't you realize your blizzards puppets?
> 
> --- end of line ---



And yet people pay 50 dollars a year plus game cost to play games that have less then 8 hours of single players on Xbox Live that are shallow and are gimped.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems these days WoW itself brings quite a bit of emotion from people, either you love it our you want it to burn and die.
I say do what you like. If you like WoW play WoW, if you don't like WoW play something else. Not really that hard a thing to do and no hate needs to go either way.
As for me, I still enjoy WoW, it comes the closest to what I like in a game. It may not be perfect, but it's good enough for me, and none of the other MMOs have been able to do it for me. I've dabbled around, even gotten to take part in some betas, but nothing feels like home to me like WoW. Cataclysm has been a low point for me but I'm still playing, and like was said before what all has been announced already for MoP is stuff that I've been wanting with a few extras thrown in there.

I don't see me going anywhere, good expac or bad. I'm not the kind of person to go out and buy just any game, I don't have that kind of money, but I know in WoW I can always find something to do and still have fun. If I had the free time I'd be in raids like I was in Wrath, since I don't I leveled a new character and have been dabbling in PvP. From time to time I make a challenge to myself to see what the highest content is that I can solo. And I never miss an in game holiday event. I have fun and that's what counts, that's what I pay for, fun. And so long as I have fun I'll continue to play this game.

And to me that is exactly what I see in this new expac. Pandaren look fun, Monks look fun, the entire continent looks fun. And I don't mean goofy fun, I mean good wholesome unadulterated fun. The new features list is stuff that is all optional but adds so much more variety to the endgame. Want more challenge? Challenge dungeons with your gear toned back and a timer on your ass. Avid vanity pet collector? Now you can go out and catch some instead of buying them, and you could be a Poke... er... Companion Pet Master! (I'm gonna have so much fun lulzing that) etc, etc, etc.

*If you don't take anything else from what I have to say then at least take this. What makes a game good is relative to the player. Are there better MMOs out there? For some people yes and some people no. Just like there are unique people in the world there are unique tastes that makes one game better than another one on a personal level. WoW has touched a large audience, that doesn't make it the best for everyone, just the most popular. On the flip side that doesn't make it any worse, just not the right fit for a whole bunch of people. If everyone liked the exact same stuff there wouldn't be any variety and the world would be a dull place. If it's right for you play it, if it's not then move along and find what is.*


----------



## obito (Oct 25, 2011)

lol wow, this is sad. blizzard just trolled the entire WoW fanbase by releasing a kung fu panda expansion. :L

in other news, Jagex claims to have found the solution to "nuke" bots once and for all, "clusterflutterer!" (I smell bs)

Quite developing stuff this week! =P


----------



## ShinjiroAragaki (Oct 25, 2011)

obito said:


> lol wow, this is sad. blizzard just trolled the entire WoW fanbase by releasing a kung fu panda expansion. :L
> 
> in other news, Jagex claims to have found the solution to "nuke" bots once and for all, "clusterflutterer!" (I smell bs)
> 
> Quite developing stuff this week! =P



I completely lol'd at the Bot Nuke, my friend told me about it a while ago xD


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 25, 2011)

alunral said:


> [Stop being a fanboy, damnit.  Your argument "Haters gonna hate", actually using that for anything at all, is fucking stupid.  World of Warcraft is a subpar MMO with absolutely nothing special.  Maybe it had something when it came out, but it doesn't now.  All it is is milking itself for Blizzard to keep making easy money.  And yes, I've played WoW before, and there was absolutely nothing interesting in it.  The character designs are shitty at best, and the gameplay is glorified.
> 
> Take your fanboy ass out of here, please.



Which MMO is better than World of Warcraft and why?


----------

